# South Australia state sponsorship IELTS 6.0 enough?



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi,

My skills assessment completed in Software Engineer (261313). I have got IELTS score 7.0, 7.0, 6.0, 6.5. I came to know from below link that South Australia state sponsorship IELTS 6.0 is enough for software engineer. Correct me If I am wrongly interpreted

Immigration SA Applications - Occupation Availability

If it is yes I will get 60 points and I am eligible for applying for EOI and Visa (190) consecutively.

Thanks
Rams


----------



## treb94 (Dec 6, 2010)

ramoz said:


> Hi,
> 
> My skills assessment completed in Software Engineer (261313). I have got IELTS score 7.0, 7.0, 6.0, 6.5. I came to know from below link that South Australia state sponsorship IELTS 6.0 is enough for software engineer. Correct me If I am wrongly interpreted
> 
> ...


Yes, based on this statement
"Some occupations have additional IELTS requirements that you must meet in addition to all other nomination requirements. If there is no special requirement listed you are required to meet the threshold requirement of 6.0 in each band for nomination."


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

*I am allowed to apply?*



treb94 said:


> Yes, based on this statement
> "Some occupations have additional IELTS requirements that you must meet in addition to all other nomination requirements. If there is no special requirement listed you are required to meet the threshold requirement of 6.0 in each band for nomination."


Then in my case IELTS 6.0 allow me to Apply for EOI?

Some occupations have additional IELTS requirements that you must meet in addition to all other nomination requirements. *If there is no special requirement listed you are required to meet the threshold requirement of 6.0 in each band for nomination.*

261313	Software Engineer	High availability	*See IELTS explanation section above

Thanks for your reply...


----------



## desi_aussie (Jul 7, 2012)

ramoz said:


> Then in my case IELTS 6.0 allow me to Apply for EOI?
> 261313	Software Engineer


Yes you can apply for SA sponsorship with constraint of not having 7 in each component in IELTS for your occupation code, as per their State List put on website.

If your point is 60 already, on approval of SS, it becomes 65 (5 points for state sponsorship).

All the best


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks for your reply. Currently I have 55 points. State sponsorship approval wil get 5 more points resulting in 60 points which I am eligible for 190 State sponsored visa.

Link: Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa

Here are my points
Age - 30
IELTS - 0 (But 6.0 on each band)
Experience - 10
Education - 15
State Sponsor - 5 (If approved)
*Total - 60*

I am still wondering whether my EOI will select?

Thanks
Rams


----------



## desi_aussie (Jul 7, 2012)

ramoz said:


> Thanks for your reply. Currently I have 55 points. State sponsorship approval wil get 5 more points resulting in 60 points ....I am still wondering whether my EOI will select?
> Rams


There is general opinion that state sponsorship puts you in most probable situation to get the invitation given the borderline pass mark. Your strategy is right. Keep posting the developments as they happen.


----------



## rase2rase (Sep 6, 2011)

Give a try man. I am also going to do the same,but i have an alternative for mine. I had already submitted under sublass 489 (Relative sponsored for WA) (55 pts mine + 10 sponsor = 65 pts)   



ramoz said:


> Thanks for your reply. Currently I have 55 points. State sponsorship approval wil get 5 more points resulting in 60 points which I am eligible for 190 State sponsored visa.
> 
> Here are my points
> Age - 30
> ...


----------



## rase2rase (Sep 6, 2011)

we r sailing on the same boat ......  



ramoz said:


> Thanks for your reply. Currently I have 55 points. State sponsorship approval wil get 5 more points resulting in 60 points which I am eligible for 190 State sponsored visa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## desi_aussie (Jul 7, 2012)

desi_aussie said:


> Yes you can apply for SA sponsorship with constraint of not having 7 in each component in IELTS for your occupation code, as per their State List put on website.


New list put on Immigration SA website today has made minimum requirement of IELTS for ICT professionals for 190 SS as 6.5 (earlier it was 6).


----------



## ebyoct82 (Aug 18, 2010)

The applications from 17/7/2012 should required 6.5 in each for SA SS


----------



## kuldip2410 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Xyz*



ebyoct82 said:


> The applications from 17/7/2012 should required 6.5 in each for SA SS


Hi,

I have a query on south Australia state nomination.
We would need to have 6.5 in each band of IELTS.

So can we get 10 Points for score of 6.5 in each band for South Australia PR visa?

My points are
Age 30 points
Qualification : 15 Points
Spouse Skill ACS: 5 Points
IELTS score: Not declared yet

Please suggets because right now my points are 50 and i need more 10 points
So If i get 6.5 in each module then i will get 10 points for the same score?


----------



## karansuper (May 9, 2012)

kuldip2410 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a query on south Australia state nomination.
> We would need to have 6.5 in each band of IELTS.
> ...


No you will not be awarded 10 points for 6.5, you will require 7 in each for that.


----------



## ebyoct82 (Aug 18, 2010)

kuldip2410 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a query on south Australia state nomination.
> We would need to have 6.5 in each band of IELTS.
> ...


If we receive SA SS, 5 points will get for 190 Visa and 10 points for 489 VISA. We will get points from IELTS only if we have 7 or more.


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

kuldip2410 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a query on south Australia state nomination.
> We would need to have 6.5 in each band of IELTS.
> ...


Hi,

If you apply for SA 190 visa then you get only 5 points.However 489 visa can fetch you 10 points.But remember 489 is a provisional visa,its not a PR. 190 is PR.
Are you not gonna claim points for your work experience?

Sim


----------



## kuldip2410 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Xyz*



ebyoct82 said:


> If we receive SA SS, 5 points will get for 190 Visa and 10 onfor 489 VISA. We will get points from IELTS only if we have 7 or more.


Thanks for the quick response.

I have couple of queries mentioned below. 

1. Should any one apply for PR visa of Australia If he/she is having experience less than 3 Yrs. in IT sector as a software engineer? 
I know we can not claim any points for less than 3 Yrs. of experience.

2. Do any one know about if we have score 60(Minimum criteria for PR visa) points then at the time of visa file pick up our visa file will be last in queue for processing and will take maximum visa processing time?

3. Does there any advantage for spouse Skill ACS other than points claim at the time of visa processing? Do they give more preference if spouse is having same skill set as main applicant is having?

4. What is the scope of getting job in IT sector in South Australia for people are having IT experience less than 3 Yrs.?

5. What is scope for Mainframe technology jobs in Australia for less than 3 Yrs of experience?

Lots of queries


----------



## sandeepkhaira (May 30, 2012)

Hey, I am looking for state sponsorship from South Australia. I have to apply for Business Analyst Occupation. When I looked into SA eligibility requirements I got confused. On this web page (https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/104), its mentioned that I have to meet special conditions. And, it seems some one studied outside Australia cannot apply for this visa.

If someone have any idea about SA SS Visa, please brief me its requirements.

Thanks in advance!
Sandeep


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

kuldip2410 said:


> Thanks for the quick response.
> 
> I have couple of queries mentioned below.
> 
> ...


When a state reaches its Planning Level(cap) then you can apply through only "Special Conditions".


----------



## sajid021 (Nov 15, 2012)

Hello Friends

I have 55 points in total for Australian Immigration and wants to apply for NSW SS. Please let me know if I can get NSW SS on 55 points.

As stated in [business.nsw.gov.au] : In order to qualify for NSW nomination, you must score at least 60 points on the DIAC points based migration test. Please refer to DIAC Booklet 6 for more information.

My understanding on above is, if and only if my score is 60, then only would be able to get NSW SS. I have started my ACS based on my poor knowledge.

Please suggest.


----------



## sandeepkhaira (May 30, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> When a state reaches its Planning Level(cap) then you can apply through only "Special Conditions".


Hey sim_banglore,

It seems that you tried to answer my question. Please let me know if I am right.

Thanks!
Sandeep


----------



## saajidh (Feb 26, 2013)

Age: 30 (DOB 06/1985)
Qualification: 15 (Degree)
Experience: 05 (3 years experience within the last 10 years)
IELTS: 00 (6.0 in each band)
State Sponsorship: 10 (TR Sponsorship only)/ I have my Family Living in Victoria 
*Total: 60*

I have my skill assessed by ACS for 261313, and IELTS in each 6.0 (+ Speaking 7.5)

So can anyone tell me with this am I eligible to apply for 489 (skilled regional sponsored visa).


----------

